# standard size for peppermill blanks



## daugher12 (Dec 12, 2012)

Is 3x3x whatever the standard size for peppermill blanks?


----------



## DKMD (Dec 12, 2012)

Pretty much although I've used 2.5"square blanks with no real issues. When I cut them myself, I usually shoot for 2.5 to 2.75" square just to cut down on the waste.


----------



## Vern Tator (Dec 12, 2012)

Not to disagree with the Doc, but when I cut peppermill blanks I make them 3 1/2x3 1/2. They fit the pattern I turn most. I like them a bit fatter, makes them look more like me. :lolol:


----------



## Jdaschel (Dec 13, 2012)

You usually see peppermill blanks sold as 3x3. Most people when they buy a peppermill buy it for 2 things. Looks and weight. So, alot of the skinny peppermills dont sell as well as the bigger based mills.


----------

